# 1 show win this past summer



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I only have 1 show win and it was on a cyber show. My doeling placed 5th in her class. Here was her award:










I am very proud of her and I know if I take her to a live show, she would do much better.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The only show I did was the Online Goat Show, my Oberhasli Muriel took RGCH in her class. My brother's Boer buck took GCH, his junior boer took 2nd, my boer wether took 1st, and one of my boer does took 1st.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She's very pretty. Do you have any breed show close by? Shelly


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

no. I wish we did. I couldn't get anyone to help and the facilities are $1000 to start with.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! There aren't very many shows in our area either :roll: 


I have only gotten to 3 shows this year but everytime I have been in the top three --- and usually I have about two in the grand champion line-up.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's Great!!!!! I wish I could make it to a show.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet it's hard to find shows for fainters! It's hard enought to find them for Nigis!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

We have several sanctioned shows but there aren't any close enough to me that hubby can't get off for. I hope by 2010 to have a show in Arkansas for them but I am not sure if it will happen.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We did several shows this year. Over all out of the shows, we got Grand Champion Buck, Grand Champion Doe two different shows, Grand Champion Dam and Daughter, 7 Firsts, 4 Seconds, and more dawn the line, but I do not know all them now. most of these shows were with like 20-37 goats per class.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i was only able to go to two shows this year. the first on i had 1st with kayla,2nd with angel,3rd with sha-nan-a-gan & 4th with kando in the baby class then 1st in the real young class
2nd in the yearling class with linda
then kayla went on to crand champion, dest of breed & best junior doe in show
in the milkers yearling ff snickers was 1st
2 year olds lacy ws 1st & erin 2nd
3 yr olds hershey was 2nd
4yr olds karma was 1st & buttercup(aka squirt) was second. lacy went on to get reserve grand champion
also got 1st get of sire,1st dam & daughter & 1st herd.
the second show was the tn state fair. there were 750 goats entered
milkers 4 year olds karma 1st & squirt 2nd. karma also was 1st udder with squirt 2nd
2yr olds lacy was 1st & 1st in udder
the judge was going to give best alpine udder to lacy but would not because she is a ff.


----------

